# our new betta.



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

So yesterday we had a few stops in maple ridge and one was Rick at Canadian aqua discus .
And all I can say is Omg! I am in love! He has the most beautiful selection of discus! And the bettas he has are beautiful. So we picked up this guy...


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

wow....very handsome fish!! 
I didn't see him on their website lol!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful new betta! great addition to the zoo


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

He is a sweetheart! Nice looking tank, too.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely. He reminds me of one of my older bettas.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice betta there kiddo, l can see more tanks in your future lol...:lol:


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

elemental said:


> wow....very handsome fish!!
> I didn't see him on their website lol!!!


I have around 20 new arrivals in stock not yet on the website and many of the ones on the site are sold. An update is definately overdue.

Shannon- Your set up looks awesome, great home for this boy. I hope you'll provide updates as his finnage continues to fill out


----------

